# Viewing images from a remote console without X



## dcole (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello,

I have a remote FreeBSD box that I cannot install X on. Is it possible to view image files that are stored on that box in a similar way as I would do X forwarding (ssh -X ) to view the images? I am ssh'd into the box using an Ubuntu system. I saw that there are console image viewers that don't need X, but I can't figure out how  to make this work.

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 13, 2014)

How often does this come up?  If it is rare, use scp() to copy the image to the local system and display it there.


----------



## dcole (Sep 13, 2014)

Well I am actually talking about getting the graph images pfstat generated. It may be easier to copy the db down and generate the images but I thought there may be an easy way to spot check them.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 13, 2014)

Or generate the images there and serve them over HTTP.


----------



## bsdkeith (Sep 13, 2014)

There is/was an app called fbi on Linux, but I don't know if it is usable on FreeBSD.
Edit: Also feh.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm not sure how well it works but there's sysutils/fusefs-sshfs. This would present you with a virtual filesystem connected to the machine using SSH. Most desktop applications should be able to use it.

A lot trickier to do is to tunnel NFS over SSH. But that's going to get messy fast as NFS uses quite a few ports and a lot of them are dynamic. Not entirely impossible but it does require quite a bit of fiddling to get it to work reliably.


----------



## dcole (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you for the ideas. I think I have a workable solution using fusefs which I like because we already had SFTP allowed.


----------

